# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Neighbours 20 years Episode

## Jessie Wallace

Wow, i loved todays episode, smiled all the way through, i remembered everyone. What a great idea Neighbours had, loved it.  :Cheer:

----------


## Luna

ooohhhh i it on today What time is it on tonight??? I'll have to watch

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Same time as usual i think 5.35. It's well kool, you gotta watch it. I'm watching the behind the scenes episode at the moment  :Cheer:

----------


## Luna

ooohhhh will that be repeated too??????

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I don't think so, think it was a one off, but it was brilliant. And they did i live thing from the set this morning.

----------


## Debs

missed the episode at lunch so will watch tonight but did see the programme after

was great to relive scott and charlenes wedding i remember watching the firsat time round and cried! and seeing some of the old charaters am looking forward tonghtsa now

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It was good wasn't it, i'm gonna watching the episode again to night

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah, i remember some of them but i never watched it from when it started- i thought it was cool, i also watched  the programme after it and it was so sad when i saw drew-i nearlly cryed and i also nearlly cryed when they were showing the wedding with drew

----------


## Jessie Wallace

There have been to speical behind the scenes programmes today, i've recorded them both  :Thumbsup:  
And i watch the episode at lunch and i'm gonna watch and record it again later!  :Cheer:

----------


## LostVoodoo

oooh it was so good wasn't it! and how some of the old cast members have changed? like how Amy isn't blonde anymore, that's like Sindi not being blonde! and has Sarah had her mole removed from her lip? and i barely recognised her without that dodgy lipliner she always used to wear! and MARLENE! i totally screamed when i saw her, she went on a crusie and never came back... 
Libby and Drew's wedding, Toadie and Dee's wedding, Madge dying... *sob*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Sarah's face looked fatter tho, Delta looked amazing, and i love Jessie's bit on the beach, made me lugh, well i laughed and smiled throught eh whole programme, but then thats just me! lol

----------


## suewoo

thought it was great i had tears when i saw all the old stars. i have watched right from the very first episode it was great to see how peopler had changed and the last line for the naming of the film when harold said the film should be called neighbours made me really weep

----------


## Jessie Wallace

aww bless! lol

----------


## Luna

:Cheer:  someone in my work taped it for me so i'll be able to see it now lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Excellent, it was a great episode hun, you'll enjoy it.

----------


## Keating's babe

Superb episode.  :Clap:   :Clap:  Great to see the old cast members.  LOL about Marlene.  They never did tie up the loose end of why she never returned from the Cruise.

I thought Craig Mclachlan was due to make an appearance?

----------


## brenda1971

I was sobbing at the wedding clips

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Superb episode.   Great to see the old cast members. LOL about Marlene. They never did tie up the loose end of why she never returned from the Cruise.
> 
> I thought Craig Mclachlan was due to make an appearance?


I heard that too, but i don't know what happened in the end.

----------


## CrazyLea

yeah last nights was well cool... even my sister was watching it and she dont like it  :Stick Out Tongue:  every now and again id here my mum and sister go oh look its 'blah blah' and ooo they look different hehe good old neighbours  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Lol, it was one the best episode's pure class.

----------


## JustJodi

*I caught the last 10 mintutes of it and did any one notice some one was really UNHAPPY ,,, MAX ???? it was cool seeing the other neighbors that I hadn't seen before, and did any one actually see JACK ????*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Nope Jack wasn't in it, Delta spoke of him but that was it. Max was unhappy, as he and Steff had just been told that they had just been taken of the adoption agency list, because of their involvement with Kaila and Ashley.

----------


## JustJodi

> Nope Jack wasn't in it, Delta meantioned him but that was it. Max was unhappy, as he and Steff had just been told that they had just been taken of the adoption agency list, because of their involvment with Kaila and Ashley.


*ahhhhhhh that explains the moody look  Max had,, and umm saw todays eppi,, was very emotional,,,*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

aww bless, i hope kaila comes back though. And i think i'm the only person in the world who actually like Izzy, and Joe is really annyoing me at the moment!

----------


## JustJodi

> aww bless, i hope kaila comes back though. And i think i'm the only person in the world who actually like Izzy, and Joe is really annyoing me at the moment!


You mean Lynns  Joe is back,, I didn't see him,,,, Izzy is too flighty and fickle for my liking,, I wish Carl and Susan would just get back together,, they have been dancing around the issue for a longggggg time,, Oh well

----------


## Debs

> , and Joe is really annyoing me at the moment!


 
joe is really funny it soo good good to have him back! hi is brilliant.

----------


## Debs

> You mean Lynns Joe is back,, I didn't see him,,,, Izzy is too flighty and fickle for my liking,, I wish Carl and Susan would just get back together,, they have been dancing around the issue for a longggggg time,, Oh well


no not lynns joe, joe mangal he used to be in it years ago, he is skys dad. he is really funny

----------


## Jessie Wallace

He made me laugh with Dillan, but the rest of the time, he was mainly annoying! lol

----------


## Debs

pointing percy at the petunias just had me fits  :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> no not lynns joe, joe mangal he used to be in it years ago, he is skys dad. he is really funny


*Ohhhhh so that was that big AUSSIE in the COWBOY HAT  going after dylan ????? ok so he musta come back while I was on vacation *

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Lol, ok that bit was funny. And then David nearly said it too, or was it Harold, i can't remember!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> *Ohhhhh so that was that big AUSSIE in the COWBOY HAT going after dylan ????? ok so he musta come back while I was on vacation *


He only came back yesterday!

----------


## Debs

> *Ohhhhh so that was that big AUSSIE in the COWBOY HAT going after dylan ????? ok so he musta come back while I was on vacation *


 
think he turned up on monday!!

----------


## JustJodi

> He only came back yesterday!


Oh drats.. I was out when it was on on Monday, normally I try not to miss the program cos I like it  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

*Okkkkkk let me get this clear  Paul was an old RAMSEY Street neighbor at one time ?????? I thought he was a bad bad bad boy,.,*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Paul was in the very first episoe and very first scene. He has always been a bit of a bad boy, but not quite to the extent of burning down some where before now i don' think.

----------


## Debs

> *Okkkkkk let me get this clear Paul was an old RAMSEY Street neighbor at one time ?????? I thought he was a bad bad bad boy,.,*


Yeah paul robinson was in it at the beginning,

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah paul robinson was in it at the beginning,


*Ok I lost it  ,, I thought I saw Susans cousin that bad boy doctor come out of coma, just as I was leaving to the states,.,, can't remember his name, what happened to him ????*

----------


## Debs

> *Ok I lost it ,, I thought I saw Susans cousin that bad boy doctor come out of coma, just as I was leaving to the states,.,, can't remember his name, what happened to him ????*


he did! he left susan a note saying that izzys baby was not karls and got on a coach to somewhere

----------


## JustJodi

> he did! he left susan a note saying that izzys baby was not karls and got on a coach to somewhere


*Saw Susan looking at those files, ah ha  so that is what she was lookin for,, ok what was the guys name ?????*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Darcy

----------


## JustJodi

> Darcy


 :Bow:  thank u thank u.. I couldn't think of his name, for some reason i thought his name was cody,, don't ask me why LOL :Searchme:

----------


## Debs

> *Saw Susan looking at those files, ah ha so that is what she was lookin for,, ok what was the guys name ?????*


 
yep she was looking at izzys file! and darcy was his name

----------


## JustJodi

> yep she was looking at izzys file! and darcy was his name


Whose baby was it supposed to have belonged to Paul??Darcy??that scum bum friend of Max's ??? :Searchme:

----------


## Debs

> Whose baby was it supposed to have belonged to Paul??Darcy??that scum bum friend of Max's ???


 
yeah the baby was the scumbags! Gus

----------


## JustJodi

> yeah the baby was the scumbags! Gus


*Well Izzy didn't exactly fight him off,, from the episodes I  saw them grunting around like two pigs in a blanket LOL*

----------


## Debs

> *Well Izzy didn't exactly fight him off,, from the episodes I saw them grunting around like two pigs in a blanket LOL*


 
LOL no she didnt but then she wouldnt fight off anyone in a pair of trousers!

----------


## JustJodi

> LOL no she didnt but then she wouldnt fight off anyone in a pair of trousers!


*shes quite sleazy.. takes after her daddy Bobby,, he was bopping aroune  nailing all the ladies,, Lynn and Susan and dunno who else*

----------


## Debs

shes a dirrrrttttttttyyyy dawg

----------


## JustJodi

> shes a dirrrrttttttttyyyy dawg


*Isnt she tho,,, now who else can we talk about from neighbors ?????*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I love Steph - Carla Bonner.

----------


## JustJodi

> I love Steph - Carla Bonner.


Steph is great.. shes "grown" up so much and isn't so much a TOMBOY any more .. I really like her...

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I love her to bit's, she a great actress, and i love her character in Neighbours, and even better than all of that, i've got her autograph! lol

----------


## JustJodi

> I love her to bit's, she a great actress, and i love her character in Neighbours, and even better than all of that, i've got her autograph! lol


*Thats great jessie...what happened to her 2 sisters,,??? I know one went off and went Hollywood,, but the other one ?????*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They are both together in Hollywood. Well Flick said that she was looking after Michelle in the video thing on Tuesday.

----------


## JustJodi

> They are both together in Hollywood. Well Flick said that she was looking after Michelle in the video thing on Tuesday.


*Yeaaaaa thats right...I wasn't too fond of Michelles hair color,, she always looked good as a blonde,, oh welll what do I know*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

lol, bless ya. Steph was and still is the best of the 3 girlies. And to think it nearly wasn't Carla Bonner who played her.

----------


## JustJodi

> lol, bless ya. Steph was and still is the best of the 3 girlies. And to think it nearly wasn't Carla Bonner who played her.


*I think the best story line was her dealing with breast cancer,, she played the part so well*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yep, it was so real, even down to the fact that the hair that came out in clumps was her own hair that she'd been saving in a bag, for a few months! Now there's dedication for you!

----------


## JustJodi

> Yep, it was so real, even down to the fact that the hair that came out in clumps was her own hair that she'd been saving in a bag, for a few months! Now there's dedication for you!


*No kidding,, she must have been prepared for that scene  months in ad vance.. I know alot of women cry when they see their hair fall out,, Remember the show CUTTING IT,, when Allie found out she had cancer, she had her hubby to shave her head before it actually happened,, My moms young neighbor had a brain tumor,, her hair was real thin before she had chemo,, after it was over her hair came back so thick..*

----------


## melmarshall858

> *Yeaaaaa thats right...I wasn't too fond of Michelles hair color,, she always looked good as a blonde,, oh welll what do I know*


it was flick that had her hair dyed black (i think holly looked better as a blonde too). Michelle nevert appeared in the video

----------


## Luna

I quite like flicks hair like that - had to laugh when she said she had pawned stu's engagement ring

----------


## LostVoodoo

i just laughed all the way through Flick's bit coz it was all about Holly Valance pretending she has this wonderful acting career when she's just a total has-been.

----------


## Luna

it must have been so hard to do lol

----------


## babs_ess

It's strange how Flick says she's looking after Michelle, as I thought Michelle was meant to be in New York..

I have to say that the whole time I sat there watching that episode, I was like, thats..so and so, laughing and even crying. I have watched Neighbours since Kylie and Jason...

I think Steph's best storyline was the bike accident she had with Libby.

Did anyone else like seeing Lance and Toadie reunited? Oh the memories...

----------


## Luna

> It's strange how Flick says she's looking after Michelle, as I thought Michelle was meant to be in New York..


i was thinking that too but then thought i must have missed something about her moving there?

----------


## babs_ess

Has anyone bought the dvd special?

----------


## dddMac1

Brilliant episode was good to see the old cast again

----------

